# Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium ETA Review



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a review of the Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium, the second version with the ETA 2892-A2 movement and sapphire caseback.










ORDERING
I ordered this watch on Christmas 2016. Though steinhart was closed for break and there were some confusing automated messages, the watch shipped promptly by DHL after reopening and arrived in Canada a week later with no additional fees. I was very happy with the speed of shipping.

PACKAGING
The packaging is nice and the watch arrived secure and well presented. There is a black leatherette presentation box that is now in a closet and the watch will be stored in my bigger box










SPECS
Below are the specs listed on the Steinhart website

Product Description
MOVEMENT

ETA.2892-A2 TOP

Swiss Made
Automatic
21 Jewels
second stop
FUNCTIONS

screwed crown
Date at "6"
Decorated movement, blue screws and golden Steinhart rotor
CASE

Titan satined
Diameter 42 mm
Height 13 mm
Weight 78 g
Lug width 22 mm spring bar
Sapphire glass domed, with double anti-reflecting coatings on the interior side
Bezel Ceramic black with Superluminova BGW 9
Back Stainless steel 316 L screwed with sapphire crystal
Waterproof to 50 ATM
DIAL & HAND

Dial black
Super Luminova BGW 9
hour and minute Superluminova BGW 9
central second hand
STRAP & BUCKLE

Strap Titanium 22mm screwed
Buckle Butterfly Clasp 22mm Titan with safety deployment clasp and logo

Of note is that the height does NOT include the bevel and dome of the crystal and that it is closer to 14.5mm tall . I would add the lug to lug length is nearly 51mm.










CASE
The case is grade 5 Titanium and is one of the unique and obvious features of the watch. Titanium has great strength to weight ratio and corrosion resistance. It makes a durable material for watch construction. It has a matte finish that appears to be both blasted and brushed. It is very nice in the flesh and appears as I would expect of a titanium watch. In bright direct light in looks brighter and could almost be mistaken for stainless steel, in dimmer indirect light in takes on a classic dark gunmetal Titanium colour. The change add as depth and character to the watch and material. The bezel grip is a lighter brushed finish and can at times appear brighter. It doesn't bother me as often it is unnoticeable. The case is 42mm in diameter and the main body of the case is quite slim. The majority of the total height comes from the bezel, crystal and case back. The notorious Steinhart ocean one lugs kept me at bay from this watch since its initial release. The bottom curve is similar to a lot of other sub style watches but due to the thin midcase the top doesn't curve down as much as others. This combined with the angular lug ends makes it appear flatter than it is at some angles. To be honest I thought this may possibly make me unable to keep the watch if it didn't fit well, being "too long" or "too flat". All my fears were for naught as I think it fits my almost 7" flattish wrist fine. I prefer my bracelets snug rather than loose and sliding around so the watch snugged down well on my wrist. It would make a difference if they softened the lug end angles but this also is what defines their case shape. 500m WR is more than adequate for my lifestyle and most people's. I should be able to play in and around water without fear.



















The case back is a sapphire display back. The Previous version had a mineral crystal back. 
It shows of the movement well and is enjoyable with crisp engraving of the relevant details. The sapphire is nice to avoid scratches from the bracelet when at rest. I would have been fine with a solid back though as well to minimize failure points.



















CROWN
The crown threads and operates very nicely and has a deep crisp engraving of the steinhart logo. It has good grip.










BEZEL
The bezel diameter is 43mm to slightly overhang the case. The bezel has no play and crisp 120 clicks. It is a rich gloss black ceramic with engraved markers to hold the lume. Ceramic adds a touch of class and the assurance of durability to scratches though some say they can be prone to cracking. This in the one area of flaw on my watch. The bezel is slightly misaligned but can easily be cantered with the amount of friction in the bezel. Ideal?No. Liveable? Yes. Also one corner of the triangle seems to glow less
Brightly with its lume. It is very easy to grab and rotate wet or dry. I like the delicate font, hollow triangle and no 10 on the bezel.



















DIAL










The dial is matte black with printed BGW9 indices. The printing is all crisp and clear. The dial has a bit of texture to it that can make it appear greyish is certainly direct lights but that works well with the titanium and the texture adds some subtle depth. The dial is well balanced in its proportions to my eye and keeping the minute hashes off on the chapter ring brings balance and a sense of space. The small bits of blue make the watch a bit more lively and I find they blend into the dial most of the time and are more subtle than they appear in pictures. I think the dial would be a bit stark without it. The date is very smartly positioned at 6 with a clean beveled window to create a balance to the layout while maintaining functionality. A great touch that works very nicely. I tried to think of how they could also have kept some lume there but i think tis is the tidiest compromise. The hands are bold simple white bordered and lumed dagger hands. They pop out well against the dial for excellent legibility. Time telling is effortlessly intuitive. The thick hand borders create some depth that is pleasing too. In real life I find them again proportional and not too fat or stubby. The second hand glides around with its lumed triangle at the end of another nice use of blue that doesn't seem too aggressive.














































CRYSTAL 
The crystal is a tall double domed sapphire with a crisp bevel. It is clear, sharp at low angles and surprisingly subtle on the wrist. The bevel creates pleasant refractions and occasionally flashes blue with the inner AR. Hard to photograph but beautiful. It's shape and clarity are another reason it wears slimmer than the stats. Coupled with the ceramic bezel the sapphire crystal will keep the display of the watch looking fresh for years as the case patinas.



















LUME
The dial, hands and bezel are lumed with BGW9. It is white in the daylight and glows blue in the dark. It is the second brightest lume by superluminova.










The OT500 has a nice even strong application. The hands, bezel and dial all are equally lumed and bright for a nice balance. It charges quickly and holds a moderate brightness very well. BGW9 will never be brighter than c3 at initial charge but I find it lasts at moderate or dim brightness as well or better. It exceeded my expectations and seems even or a tad weaker than my armida A2 and a little stronger in dial and hands to my Borealis estoril. It lasts easily through the night. I would rate it as very good and shouldn't disappoint a lume fan as long as you respect the differences between c3 and bgw9.
































































MOVEMENT 
Housing an ETA 2892-A2 top grade the OT500 has a great swiss engine. The 2892-A2 is often found in higher end brands and used as a base for further complications or customized to varying degrees. Running on 21 jewels At 28,800 bph it has a smooth and steady sweep. Winding it felt incredibly smooth and made my 2824 feel like a gravel pit by comparison (an exaggeration but it's supremely good!). This is the same grade sent for COSC certification so you know it's quality. It is tastefully decorated and has a custom Steinhart rotor fitted.










This is the biggest change from the original incarnation which had a soprod A10. They were proving problematic so Steinhart changed tack and went with ETAs premier movement. I'm not a movement snob but it's nice to know their is a reliable Swiss movement in there which looks good doing its job. Hopefully servicing is easy down the road and it proves robust. It is running a very consistent +5 seconds a day on the wrist and no gain crown up at rest. That's COSC worthy so I'm happy.










BRACELET 
Titanium 22mm bracelet. It has a slight taper to the simple but functional clasp which is pleasing to the eye and feels balanced on the wrist . It was a joy to size with screwed links that had very smooth and well made screws. Half links and micro adjustments made it easy to get a good fit. The finish is slightly different than the case and in some light appears a shade different. It is not a bother to me as I have seen many watches where the bracelet and case finish are not identical. It is minimal to my eye. The clasp is a simple machined flip lock that works well and has enough friction to feel sturdy. There is a tiny gap between the case and end link at 6 o'clock. It has a lovely texture to the touch and flows nicely on my average wrist.





































WEARABILITY 
Yes, it is flatter and longer than some 42/43mm watches. For my flattish almost 7" wrist it is good. I can see how some with rounder or smaller wrists could struggle with the case. I wear my bracelets snug which allows the case back to comfortably nestle into my wrist and the lower case to match the line of my wrist. It is very comfortable due to the weight and texture of the titanium and the shape as well. It rides very comfortably and unnoticeably all day long. It feels very slim and like a smaller watch. I am very pleased with this aspect of the watch.






















































































































COMPARISON TO ARMIDA A2










I find it wears smaller and more comfortable than the A2 due to the case design and dial layout.





































CONCLUSION 
I think it is a great watch and a great value. Top grade Swiss movement, titanium construction, sapphire crystals, ceramic bezel and Swiss made. The style is certainly derivative of a sub but the bezel layout, printed dial, blue highlights, titanium, hands, chapter ring,date placement, size and case shape make it feel fresh and different enough for me. It feels like it's own watch. Steinharts Rolex homage connection make it harder to appreciate that way but I think it stands well on its own. I would gladly recommend it if you are thinking about it. I most enjoy the slim comfortable wearing, legibility and lume. It is not my everyday wearer as I save that for a beater at work but it easily could be. It's is certainly casual but I feel it could be worn in many situations. It has light freshness to it and straddles the line between classic and contemporary well.










Thanks for reading. Here are some more pics as a reward!









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Great review with lots of good pics and info. Love the look of that titanium finish, gives it a real business time vibe. Cheers from Vancouver! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great review OP |>, mine says hello.......



.......unfortunately mine is back with Steinhart as the Soprod A10 movement died. I'm hoping I get a ETA replacement :-!.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Thorough and generous review. If ever there were any questions about wrist shots and comparison to others in the same class, you put them to bed. 

Sometime I could kick myself for buying micro brands. I have a couple of Titanium watches (one a micro brand). In retrospect, I should have just purchased the Steinhart. Had I seen a review like this before hand, I may have. Heck, I may get one anyway.......


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Great review and pics! I have the nav b premium which also has the 2892 movement and it's the most accurate automatic I own. That was a great change by Steinhart in my opinion.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Excellent review as others say. This one may be too big for me but thanks for the gorgeous pictures!

P.S. One wonders what was brushed out in that T-shirt of yours? Something inappropriate? LOL.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad you like the T500. The pics were great BTW.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Excellent, thorough review with great photos. Thank you, boatswain!

I've come so close to ordering this watch numerous times over the past year, and what gave me pause were the first reports about problems with the initial Sporod A10 movement. It appears that the failure rate was high and I'm glad to see that Steinhart switched back to the ETA 2892.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback everybody! I know i was late to the game with this watch but felt compelled to throw something together. I am glad it is appreciated.

Hornet-i hope you get the ETA you deserve as well. I bet that is what happens. Keep us posted.

Tanjecterly-I wondered if people would ponder the t shirt. Im too mellow to have anything offensive. It was more that it was a brand concept someone i know put together and i wasn't sure if they would want it online yet. 

Thanks to many of you who helped encourage me in my pursuit of this guy. To those pondering please feel free to ask me any questions. I am happy to help as i have benefited greatly from the patience and generosity of others here.

I keep meaning to test the power reserve but i just keep putting it on! Maybe next week over a couple work days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Solid write up and pics.
Right on dude.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Minor formatting and some additional thoughts added to the original post


----------



## alainandangela (Dec 3, 2016)

Beaut piece
Mine keeps brilliant time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a fantastic review. Great detail and photos. The Steinharts all look similar to me. I don't see much deviation when it comes to design of the dial and hands, which gives it a classic look to me. I like the open case back and lume. Great looking watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Excellent review. Thanks for that. If I go back with a Steinhart it will certainly be this one.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Nice looking Steinhart. I like that they used the Top grade ETA version and see-thru case back.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Good stuff Sir.

I honestly can say if this was a 47mm I think I would actually grab one, something about it speaks to me, have know clue why but it just does, not even in the style I like or prefer, but I do like it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shane

I agree that it "just works". In person even more so. I sold a Christopher Ward Trident Quartz for this as it was less than the sum of its parts and did not work well in person. The OT500 on the other hand exceeds the sum of its parts and works harmoniously and simply together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Funny old world of watches, everything about it in theory for me personally shouldn't work, but there it is as you say it "just works".
Enjoy



boatswain said:


> Shane
> 
> I agree that it "just works". In person even more so. I sold a Christopher Ward Trident Quartz for this as it was less than the sum of its parts and did not work well in person. The OT500 on the hand exceeds its parts and works harmoniously and simply together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have hovered over the "add to cart" button on this one many times, just never pulled the trigger as have been distracted by others.
I just got my hands on a used Triton 100 DLC, which was my OT500 money for now - my wallet needs to take a breath!
but maybe later in the year.

great review!


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a great review with great photos. What were the problems with the Soprod? I got mine when they were first issued and this is the first I have heard of this. 
Were there any other changes made between the original and ETA version?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of the soprods were seizing up and just stopping I believe. Steinhart initially replaced them with the same but have recently started replacing the defective soprods with ETAs. Sounds like timekeeping was always phenomenal though. 

The current version has a sapphire crystal for the display back as opposed to the original mineral crystal. 

The bracelet has also apparently improved from the initial batches but was better with the later soprods. 

I hope your soprod keeps on trucking for you, but it sounds like you will be taken care of if not. If you got yours when they first came out you may be clear of the danger zone already. Others know much more about it than me and there are some threads I think on the Steinhart sub forum about it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJackel2013 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mine is crossing the Atlantic right now. Can't wait


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope you love it. It's a great watch! Let me know if you need anything to ease the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So photogenic...



















Still haven't gotten around to testing the power reserve. I just can't take it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I will update timekeeping after this weekend. I'm actually trying to keep it accurate now as I have found the best and worst resting positions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmassboardr (Feb 9, 2013)

This looks like a beautiful watch! I ordered this on Wednesday, still waiting for it to ship, I'm too excited/impatient haha. 

I used to have a steinhart ocean vintage military but it was stolen out of my luggage a couple months ago when I was in SE Asia. I loved that watch, but I think I will hopefully like this one a bit more when it comes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations, I think you will love it. It's already a favourite for me. Let me know if I can ease the wait with anything!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Had this one a month ago..really unique watch. hope you love it longer than me!


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great review and pictures are top notch. Like Hornet99, mine is with Steinhart as we speak due to issues with the Soprod movement. I too am hoping the movement is replaced with the ETA.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Montag, sorry to hear that i hope you get it sorted and get the ETA. Thanks for the kind words.

My ETA seems to be settling a bit and slowing down. Now that i have the rest positions sorted i seem to be able to keep it at +3-4sec/24hr. Thats looking pretty good!


----------



## Brad Maestas (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered one on the 14th. It shipped on the 21st and arrived this morning! Always amazed at the speed on those FedEx Int'l Priority shipments. First impression was that the fairly domed crystal and larger bezel would take some getting used to compared to say, the Seiko SKX and SUN lines that I love so much. It's a little different straight on in person than the impression you can get from photos. It's certainly photogenic, especially at oblique angles and it's already growing on me.

My bracelet matches the case pretty closely but it does show fingerprints very readily. The movement's beautiful and it certainly has the smoothest coaxial seconds hand in my collection. I remember reading a complaint about the dial being sort of a charcoal and not a deeper black but I don't mind it. It's a handsome watch with a great engine and some great lume. I'm looking forward to analyzing its timing over the coming weeks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats Brad!

It is a fine watch. The dial is interesting, i think is a really a rich black which it appears most of the time but the slightly textured surfaces catches direct light sometimes and then shifts to that charcoal look. I haven't been able to take mine off in over a month. The timekeeping has been rock steady and i just have a few small scuffs on the clasp that i would say are about the same as i would have got with SS. 

I just unexpectedly reworked my collection and this is one that stayed as i consolidated down.


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

This is a great review with fantastic photos. I really like titanium watches and adore the look of this one, but I'd like to try one first to see if it's slightly flatter lugs fit on my wrist. Everything else about it is killer but I'd hate to buy one just to have gaps that I couldn't ignore and end up having to flip it for a big loss. Lovely looking watch though.


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)

Great review. I've always loved their domed, chamfered crystals.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!

One reason I took the leap with the same lug skepticism is that the resale seems very strong and i reckoned I could either just return it or sell it for no loss as I would know right away if I could do it or not.

Worth a risk. What's your wrist size?



















I haven't let anyone outside of my work beater jump it for wrist time yet.

Also I just did a major consolidation of my collection and the OT500 survived.

It's a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful watch! Wear it in good health. I like how you carefully picked the right colors for your clothes in the pictures 

The only thing that kind of disturbs me with this particular brand is their Rolex homage connection, as you have not forgotten to mention. If Steinhart had never made homages I am pretty sure I would see the brand differently.


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Great pics so far. 

I'm not sure. This might be the best looking Ocean yet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's really the only steinhart I like with the ocean bronze coming in second place. The straight sub homages aren't my cup of tea and some of the other original designs are too out there for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the great review. Lots of good angles in those pictures. Just wish Steinhart would make a smaller version; or just shorten the L to L.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. This is close to perfection. Softening the lug edge angles, more lug curve, shorter lug to lug or a combination of the preceding would be excellent. 

That said it works and there is some unique character to the slim sharp profile. 

The changes would open it up to a much wider consumer base though. 

Appreciate the kind words as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

Leonine said:


> Great pics so far.
> 
> I'm not sure. This might be the best looking Ocean yet.


If you ask me there is no doubt about that, this watch is by far the best looking Ocean.


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

boatswain said:


> some unique character to the slim sharp profile.


I think this is one reason why I like it so much, it makes it look quite shallow compared to a lot of beefier, clunkier looking divers which grants it a touch of added elegance.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Montag, sorry to hear that i hope you get it sorted and get the ETA. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> My ETA seems to be settling a bit and slowing down. Now that i have the rest positions sorted i seem to be able to keep it at +3-4sec/24hr. Thats looking pretty good!


To report back on my warranty repair, Steinhart is indeed replacing the Soprod movement with the ETA. I see it as a definite upgrade, especially since I assume it will come with the sapphire case-back as well. They are still awaiting the parts from Switzerland. I cannot wait to get it back and on my wrist. Feel naked without it. Been wearing a GW-5000 most days and while a great watch, the Steinhart is just comfortable and I miss looking at its dial when checking the time.


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

Great looking watch. Very rugged and durable looking. Good to see they have switched back to ETA from the A10. 

Like their play on the blue hand and the print around the dial. Nice color contrast. One of the better looking Ocean One for sure.


----------



## serve 1st (Jan 9, 2014)

great review ! love the size and the fact that it is Ti.


----------



## Mac5 (Dec 8, 2016)

I was sitting on the fence for this watch. Not anymore. I have fallen off and landed on the Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium! Thanks for the great review!




















































































































































*Have one to sell?* Sell now


Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500
















































































































*Have one to sell?* Sell now


Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium
















































































































*Have one to sell?* Sell now


Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to enable!


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fantastic review of an outstanding watch, thanks very much for sharing and wear the Steinhart in good health |> ;-)


cheers


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

If it came in 40 mm, I'd be all over that thing! Thanks for all the pics and the write up


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks again for the positive feedback. 

I finally got around to taking it off and checked the power reserve. 

It came in at 41hours out of 42 per the specs. That's probably right as it may not have been fully wound as that was just off my wrist and the end of the day and I may have even had it off for an hour or so before that so I am happy there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Montag84 said:


> To report back on my warranty repair, Steinhart is indeed replacing the Soprod movement with the ETA. I see it as a definite upgrade, especially since I assume it will come with the sapphire case-back as well. They are still awaiting the parts from Switzerland. I cannot wait to get it back and on my wrist. Feel naked without it. Been wearing a GW-5000 most days and while a great watch, the Steinhart is just comfortable and I miss looking at its dial when checking the time.


Well. I just prompted Steinhart and spare ETA movements are allegedly not available. Apparently they are waiting on an updated Soprod movement (?). The website still references 2892-A2 TOP. I am really bummed. At this point I have been without my watch for two months (between it malfunctioning and then Steinhart receiving it on February 7th). I really hope whatever Soprod movement it gets has the kinks worked out of it. I am also concerned whether I will receive another year warranty running from when the new movement is finally installed (currently waiting a reply from Steinhart on this). The language barrier is difficult and I am wondering now if I would have been better off paying a little more to have purchased from gnomon, but I wanted to support Steinhart directly.

@boatswain I apologize for hijacking the thread, but it has gotten a lot of visability and maybe others with warranty issues will benefit. Just want the darn thing back on my wrist!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No apology needed! But thank you for the courtesy of saying so anyways. 

Anything positive contributed is helpful for the community. 

I hope you get sorted. Hopefully your patience pays off and you get the right movement in there. Better to wait then have them instal something refurbished or subpar. I imagine not all soprods are as awful as the batch that went through the early OT500s and that a replacement one may work out just fine. I would agree that a new movement should mean a new warranty, at least on the movement. 

Keep us posted as others may need to know what happens too. 

Just let me know if you need any vicarious enjoyment.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Definitely enjoyed your photos for vicarious enjoyment! Due to the language barrier, I have not been able to confirm the Soprod movement model number. The updated movements are supposed to be in next week so I hope to have my watch back by early April. It appears they will honor a new warranty on the movement, but again with the language barrier I was only given, what seems to be, an assurance as to the "guaranty" and the fact that they have noted my customer file as to the new movement. When I get the watch back, I will definitely report back and post some photos of the case back and movement, and hopefully be able to confirm the new model number.


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Been thinking bout a Steinhart for a while now. This is a fine looking watch, lume looks superb.
Great review, many thanks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The lume is good for BGW9 as long as you don't expect the initial brightness of C3. 

Happy to help and answer any other wuestions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey bos', I posted a thread on NATO straps with Titanium hardware in the F222 (made by Redux & Co). You should check them out if you are at all interested in wearing the Steinhart on anything other than the OEM bracelet. The hardware is spectacular (beveled like Toxic Natos, Grade 5 Ti). Good stuff and I'm sure they would look nice on your Steinhart.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nid (Mar 26, 2017)

This review made my decision much easier. Thank you kindly. Just place an order direct from Steinhart. I have a baby wrist 6.5" but I don't really care 

I am wearing Tag Aquaracer 500M which is 43mm every 2-3 days, so this should be about the same size.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Boatswain, Great pictorial review, I've been drunk and I've just stumbled upon this, I didn't pay much attention to this when it first came out as I was so Disappointed with my OVM, it just didn't fit right due to the lugs, similar wrist size, and the lume honestly was poor. I briefly had with an A2 but similar issue, just a tad big and heavy and the crown was too sharp so it would scratch my wrist, It seems like they got it right this time? I currently have an A9 1200m which is perfect in size, but I am tempted with trying a Full Ti watch, I've only had a Bathys that was Ti but that was on leather so I dunno how much lighter it would be compared to SS. Do you find the Ti to me noticeably lighter to the A2? And is it really easy to scratch? especially desk diver marks? Is the crown comfortable? it seems a bit smaller and more rounded than the A2.

























So damn sharp and end link extended the over hang

















A9


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AVS

It is obviously lighter than steel but holding it in my hand it is not WAY lighter. That said on the wrist it is very comfortable and unnoticeable so I would attribute that to the Ti. 

I wear it fairly snug and above my wrist bone so the crown has never bothered me. 

I haven't really picked up any scratches aside from some minor ones on the clasp that are certainly no worse than if it was SS. 

As far as I can tell the case is identical dimensions to the OVM and the rest of the ocean line, so you may have to reconcile that. 

Please let me know if I can help further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2MI (Mar 26, 2016)

How can you beat Steinhart for the price? Can anyone tell me how that would be possible ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Well after I prompted them on Thursday of last week, I received a FedEx notification that my watch shipped early Friday morning (March 24). I received it yesterday, Monday the 27th. 

The packing invoice simply indicated a warranty repair with a new upgraded Soprod movement and confirmation that the watch passed waterproof testing. The caseback is still the same with Soprod A10-2 engraved in it and the movement itself looks the same as before.

Glad to have the watch back, but leery as to how it will perform. I wish i would have waited to buy in the first place since I knew going in the movement was having issues for a lot of other people and the fact that they switched to the ETA movement and sapphire caseback soon after I purchased in May 2016.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Montag84 said:


> Well after I prompted them on Thursday of last week, I received a FedEx notification that my watch shipped early Friday morning (March 24). I received it yesterday, Monday the 27th.
> 
> The packing invoice simply indicated a warranty repair with a new upgraded Soprod movement and confirmation that the watch passed waterproof testing. The caseback is still the same with Soprod A10-2 engraved in it and the movement itself looks the same except for a red screw which I do not think I priced before. I will post a picture later today.
> 
> Glad to have the watch back, but leery as to how it will perform. I wish i would have waited to buy in the first place since I knew going in the movement was having issues for a lot of other people and the fact that they switched to the ETA movement and sapphire caseback soon after I purchased in May 2016.


Mine is from March of 2016 so I'm hoping I don't have an issues with it : ((. Would really like to keep the Soprod movement. That's interesting that it appears that repaired yours and didn't just replace it with the ETA.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad it's back. 

Hopefully your new soprod will give you good reliable service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Was there a thing that the soprod is an issue? Should they be avoided?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. 

If you are buying used look for an eta 2892 version. The original soprods seem to have a higher than usual failure rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Was there a thing that the soprod is an issue? Should they be avoided?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/another-soprod-a10-possible-issues-3078906.html


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Hm.... thanks for the link I'll take a read, I haven't really been following Swiss Movements or Steinharts at all.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for a great review and the plethora of photos. 
If there were any folks sitting on the fence with uncertainty, then I think you safely gave them the nudge they needed to buy one. 
If I didn't already own one, I'd would definitely have clicked the buy button after reading your review.
There is lots of good stuff to like about this watch.
Enjoy it. 


----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you Dustpilot, I'm glad you appreciated it.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

_@boatswain_ - What a Great Review!

Thanks for posting, updating and all of the photos too - :think: I have looked at Steinhart's offerings before but passed on them, but this one might be different.

If it had a twelve-hour bezel option and drilled lugs I would already have one....But I'm weakening... :roll:

Thanks Again; May You wear and enjoy Yours in the best of Health and Circumstance....

|>|>


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

@Boatswain I thought your Titanium 500 would like some company


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Welcome home!

I left mine at home today. Sadly. Miss it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just adding a couple more...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subsoniic (May 5, 2017)

the honey moon phase is strong with this one ! after going through so many other watches, I love my steinys, quality and great customer service. I was concerned with the titanium, in pictures it looks very dark, i wasnt sure about the weight as i prefer a weighty head, and lastly the accumulation of easy scratches but that is now all out of the picture now, possibly my most favorite right now next to the OVM mk2.5, however the bronze ocean 1 is now growing on me and would be nice to be in my rotation.

excuse my hammy in the back lol


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

subsoniic said:


> the honey moon phase is strong with this one ! after going through so many other watches, I love my steinys, quality and great customer service. I was concerned with the titanium, in pictures it looks very dark, i wasnt sure about the weight as i prefer a weighty head, and lastly the accumulation of easy scratches but that is now all out of the picture now, possibly my most favorite right now next to the OVM mk2.5, however the bronze ocean 1 is now growing on me and would be nice to be in my rotation.
> 
> excuse my hammy in the back lol
> View attachment 11869954


Great Steinhart collection.

It looks like you still need a blue-red or black-red to complete the collection.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well after going through the return/replace process with another watch from a different brand that cost less I was emboldened to stop living with a couple niggling defects with my OT500. It has a misaligned bezel and the bezel triangle is unevenly machined creating a distracting shadow that appears as a dirty smudge. The hour hand also isnt perfectly aligned. 

I thought it was worth emailing Steinhart to at least see what the response is. I have read of both positive and negative experiences by others with their CS. My expectations were low seeing as this is an almost 6 month old watch now and well outside the 14 day return window and policies. But it never hurts to ask. 

To my pleasant surprise my email was responded to in well under a day saying to please return it for repair using Steinharts Fedex account. 

So off it went less than 24 hours after writing my email. 

Now I am admittedly a little nervous and hope it comes back better than it left and makes the return journey safely. Steinhart certainly tries to scare you into obedience with their shipping instructions. I don't expected it back for several months, but like some of us here I have other watches I can enjoy in the meantime. 

I figured for what I paid for this watch I should enjoy it fully and those deficiencies were bothering me more over time not less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

I am always happy to read about positive customer service stories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I sold this yesterday but still have it in my possession until the 23 June when it will be going to the new owner. I have a serious bout of sellers remorse. It's a great watch, the weight and dimensions are perfect for me to wear all day and night. The 23rd will be a sad day but my MM300 itch needed funds to be scratched


----------



## JonA1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great review! It convinced me to buy one directly from Steinhart. I got it yesterday, and I'm very happy with it so far. I was a bit skeptical about the size and shape due to my rather small wrists (17-18 cm circumference) but after sizing the bracelet (new style, tapered to 18mm) I find the size just fine  

Most of my other watches are Seiko and Orient ones, and I must say the the lume on those impress me more, but all in all, I'm very happy with my purchase! Very nice watch!!


----------



## Atmos312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn, now I really can't decide between this watch and the Squale Tropic GMT. I was dead set on the OT500 until I saw the Squale thread, but this watch keeps drawing me back with that awesome lume!

I hate being poor!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words. 

Just remember the lume is BGW9 not C3. You won't get the initial blaze intensity but the moderate glow has great duration. I'm also a fan of the white/blue color. Looks crisp and clean.


----------



## brplatz (Jan 6, 2014)

This thread, amongst others, really sold me on this watch. I ordered this past weekend and cant wait till it arrives. Thanks for the great review and photos!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to help! Without reviews and shared first hand experience it can be very hard to order sight unseen. 

It's a great watch. Hope you are happy when it arrives!


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks for the great review. I got one two weeks ago, but as others I hovered a lot of times over the "in cart" - button before. 
I don't like the Rolex-Homages generally, but the OT500 is an unique design, that I liked a lot. 
Cannot understand all the vintage - hype of these days and looking for modern design concepts.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Happy to help! Without reviews and shared first hand experience it can be very hard to order sight unseen.
> 
> It's a great watch. Hope you are happy when it arrives!


Please let us know what the final outcome is. Clearly Steinhart stepped up quickly and that is very positive.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. I will certainly update the return. I realized I wasn't enjoying the watch as much as I should due to those small concerns. 

I was very pleased that they stepped up after 6 months to deal with them. 

It arrived quickly in Germany and they acknowledged it was received and said 4-5 weeks. So hopefully mid July it's back with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brplatz (Jan 6, 2014)

Got my watch in today, damn what a fantastic watch. Thanks all!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very Nice, thanks for sharing. Makes me miss mine but hoping the pair wait is worth it.

Did it come in the wooden box or is that your own?


----------



## JonA1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine also came in a wooden box, so that is probably something new. I think I would prefer a branded leatherette box, but the watch it self is more important


----------



## brplatz (Jan 6, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Very Nice, thanks for sharing. Makes me miss mine but hoping the pair wait is worth it.
> 
> Did it come in the wooden box or is that your own?


It arrived in the wooden box, which was in a black protective box for itself. Definitely was expecting the leather, but this was also nice!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Interesting...

The leatherette box is certainly sturdy and I felt good shipping mine e for a service in it as it was snug with lots of padding built in. I hope it comes back with the watch.

The wood looks nice too. I'm surprised there doesn't appear to be Any steinhart branding on it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I am very happy to report that my OT500 has returned from service.

It took a total of 4 weeks from door to door. Pretty darn good.

And best of all the problems have all been resolved for free 6 months after purchase. !

New bezel insert with even engraving and lume on the 12 o'clock triangle - 

Bezel alignment perfect - 

Hour hand re aligned - 

I am very pleased as I was expecting perhaps 1 out of 3. I imagine my enjoyment of the watch will significantly increase. It is such a great piece I should have dealt with these minor issues earlier. Steinhart service was excellent.

The old bezel insert alignment and shadowy triangle grew to bother me more and more.





































Now just to hope he timekeeping survived the international adventure...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally getting a chance to wear this again after some time trials with another piece. Nice to have it back!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

Love all this pictures on this thread! What a beautiful watch!!!!


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

The only thing that I am crazy about ( and is keeping me from buying this watch) is the turquoise secong hand and letter writing....
I wish they were blue like on the GMT version. That would make this watch a " perfect hit" for me!


----------



## Bajoporteno (Apr 29, 2012)

Do the new versions have tappered bracelets?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. I would have to check but I think my version is 22/20. I don't think the clasp is 22. Are you looking for more taper like a 22/18? I'm not but I think I may have read the new ones have that more extreme taper. 
I like the subtle taper on what I have. I think a 18mm clasp may look too small. Both I think are fine. 

I find the blue on this one pretty subtle and yes perhaps in bright light it shades more to turquoise than navy but for the most part it blends in on the wrist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

The 22/20 bracelet is ok for most of the parts, except the clasp. Having a 6.5" wrist, a 18mm clasp would make me feel more comfortable.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knockologist (Aug 3, 2017)

The quality of Steinharts divers watches are very high, having bought the original ocean one vintage a few years back - the only downer for me are the designs which are all too homage for my liking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Knockologist said:


> The quality of Steinharts divers watches are very high, having bought the original ocean one vintage a few years back - the only downer for me are the designs which are all too homage for my liking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For that I got the OT500. It's their design, modern and unique


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Excellent review. Thanks for taking the time and the effort.

RMD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Bob

I enjoy doing reviews. Though they do always take longer than expected and if the my help someone down the road- mission accomplished. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 Lume and AR catching the dusk light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamMarathon (Aug 14, 2017)

Now I want to buy one but first I will sell my SAR..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry about that! It's a great piece I've had trouble taking mine off for the last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamMarathon (Aug 14, 2017)

Is it big in your hand??!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

I suppose at some point, this outcome was _'inevitable'_....









....So, here is mine. ;-)

Thanks again for the great write-up of your review, and the follow-up comments. :-!

|>|>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OmegaCosmicMan, thanks for the kind words. Reviews always take more effort than i anticipate so it is helpful to hear they are valued and encourages me to do more. I am glad you picked one up. Do you like it? Great pic too.

I was about to sell something off today (paying for a recently purchased Halios) and quickly passed over the OT500 knowing i would regret it instantly. I think it is pretty firmly entrenched in my collection.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

boatswain said:


> OmegaCosmicMan, thanks for the kind words. Reviews always take more effort than i anticipate so it is helpful to hear they are valued and encourages me to do more. I am glad you picked one up. Do you like it? Great pic too.
> 
> I was about to sell something off today (paying for a recently purchased Halios) and quickly passed over the OT500 knowing i would regret it instantly. I think it is pretty firmly entrenched in my collection.


 I kind of knew that I would really like this one, even before I finally buckled and started to seriously contemplate purchasing one. (Your excellent review might have had sonmething to do with influencing or forming that thought...) :-d

I did have some minor apprehension, having read about the 'straight lugs' and how many had purchased but later found that it didn't wear right, because of the shape of the case and lugs as related to their wrist shape and size.

I thought it would be okay, as I have a somewhat larger wrist, and it works just fine for me.

I really like the watch, and I'm sure it will be with me for an 'extended stay.'

It was purchased by the original owner just a couple of months ago, and so has the 22mm-tapering-to 18mm bracelet and clasp. It fits great. It is also fitted out with the ETA 2892A2 Top Grade, so no worries in the 'engine room'.

:think: If it had drilled through lugs, and a twelve-hour 'Navigator's Bezel' - It would be everything that I could ask for...But that's dreaming....eh? ;-)

--- Best Wishes ---


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great thoughts! Thanks for sharing. 

Enjoy the bonding. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkk (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've received my delivery, however noticed one thing which is distracting - lugs are protruding first cell of the bracelet. Not sure if I will be able to "survive" if this is not common issue. 
Should I keep it or return it?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

monkk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received my delivery, however noticed one thing which is distracting - lugs are protruding first cell of the bracelet. Not sure if I will be able to "survive" if this is not common issue.
> Should I keep it or return it?
> ...


I have the GMT version, where mine is slightly off as well. For myself, this off-match does not bother me. If you view the second pic, you will see my Sea Dweller has an intentional mismatch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine line up pretty well. It may be that it is a different bracelet now. I think i read the newer one have more taper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wet day on the coast 










500m should do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

⬆
That looks great! Thanks for sharing. The OT500 family are the best looking Steinharts in my opinion.

A couple more from today...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A trip to the beach...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That looks great! Thanks for sharing. The OT500 family are the best looking Steinharts in my opinion.


Agreed. I had to sell mine since it's a little too long for my wrist. If they make it in 40mm x 47mm I'll definitely be back.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Love the movement, where it keeps fantastic accuracy of -3 seconds after a weeks wear back a month ago...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Stuck mine back on the bracelet Monday and I've been wearing it since. It's been a while....


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Kulprit said:


> Stuck mine back on the bracelet Monday and I've been wearing it since. It's been a while....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old is your OT500? The lume looks like it aged on the bezel.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

trf2271 said:


> How old is your OT500? The lume looks like it aged on the bezel.


It's a little over a year old. It's not so much "aging" as it is "accumulating gunk".

Steinhart definitely could have done a better job of protecting the lume on the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, i had the same question as the 12 triangle on the bezel looks yellowish. 

Do you think it would clean up back to white with a gentle wash? 

Is yours the earlier Soprod Version or the more recent ETA2892 iteration? 

I think the Hexa forum watch had a BGW9 yellowing issue too. I wonder if exposure to certain conditions makes that happen? It doesn't seem too common and i don't recall seeing it on other OT500s, hopefully it isn't a fate that awaits us all...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the Lume yellowing an issue? I had it on my hexa and it was horrible I don't even wear the watch I've wore it once then put it in a pelican case and it yellowed


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Any update on the lume yellowing? Also, the website now has this watch as a Elabore instead of Top grade... can any recent buyers confirm this change?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My lume is still nice and white. 

My guess/hope is its an isolated incident. I would think we would hear the screaming loud and clear if these were going bad by now. 

PS
Still love mine. I'll try and get more pics up here soon.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This is one of the most accurate watches out of the box i have. It seems not to get tons of love on the forums, and I think the simple/plain-ish dial is the main reason. If it said Sinn or Damasko, and was advertised as magic steel, do you think it would get more love? I was thinking of what mods would make it more unique, and first thought was changing the crystal (but I love the blue hues that run around the crystal, so that is kind of out) The only other thought, was to add some applied indices. Have you thought about modding yours @boatswain? Or do you just enjoy it and all of it's titaniumy lightness?  The broad hands make it so easy to read at a glance, and I love the subtle blue hints on the dial. Other than the occasional scotchbrite re-finish, it's been an amazing watch. I need to take more pics as well  looking forward to seeing yours and what creative shots you can get @boatswain!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm...i haven't ever considered modding it, but i am not a moder at heart. I like it as is for some of the reasons you shared.

I have been swamped getting photos together for another review but once i am free of that responsibility i will definitely get back to the OT500. Just had tapatalk crash after uploading 70 photos for the new review...aargh.


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Just read this thread now - great review, thanks for taking the time and effort to post


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

I was actually looking at the Batman 500 titanium Steinhart but I think this looks better, def in my sights now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Mark! I am glad you enjoyed it. It's a great piece. Nice and understated but oozes quality.

Let me know if I can answer any questions not covered in he review.

Here are some recent pics.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It had been awhile since I have worn the OT500 due to lots of watches coming and going. 
It was great to pop it back on and enjoy the crisp clean legibility and pop of colour and remember how much I love it these past couple of days.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

I love my ocean one titanium, and have recommended it to a bunch of people. I put mine on the rubber strap because I was never the biggest fan of the stock clasp.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How do you find the Steinhart rubber? It looks pretty thick and stiff but that may just be me speculating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

It's time Steinhart did a blue bezel/dial version. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have just stumbled across this watch... I was close to pulling the pin on an oris Aquis date.... But this has the looks department hands down. 

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The aquis is a great piece too. Hard to argue against the value in the OT500 though. I much prefer the older aquis date to the new releases as well. I have admired the aquis but never quite come close to pulling the trigger.

Let me know if you have any questions about the OT500.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

boatswain said:


> The aquis is a great piece too. Hard to argue against the value in the OT500 though. I much prefer the older aquis date to the new releases as well. I have admired the aquis but never quite come close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions about the OT500.
> 
> ...


How do you find titanium? I have read it tends to get knocked around easily...

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

To me it’s no worse than stainless steel. I haven’t actually picked up that many scuffs or scratches on this one aside from what I would expect on the satin clasp. Titanium I think patinas and blends better than stainless too as the marks build up. 

We all have different tolerances to this stuff, but for me I wouldn’t hesitate to get a titanium watch for fear of scuffing it up. The crystal and bezel are scratch resistant and that’s about all I need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Playing with a Sinn strap - I like it better when there is no end metal link to attach the strap (as with the Steinhart rubber strap).

Any other options ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks petty good.

It would be great if we could find a fitted strap for the oceans. I agree the steinhart rubber with end link doesn't look great and the strap appears quite bulky.

There enough stein harts out there now that i wonder if an aftermarket option could become a reality.

Its a unique lug profile being so thin and angular that it will probably be challenging to find something that is a perfect fit


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

This isn't bad, but I would be on board with a large order of custom rubber straps for 22mm steinharts. Black and blue, maybe 250 pcs each? I think WUS has some creative people...once you have the design/manufacturer, it would be a case of just re-ordering. If there was enough interest, it might be worth pursuing....until then, Borealis Isofrane has worked well on many watches (it's just that gap that kills it)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beauty!

I am in for the custom order! Now we just need to find someone to spearhead it. Maybe we should post a thread in the steinhart forum for the most traction to get something rolling?


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Great review and pics. Thinking of buying one, when they shipped it to you, was it via Fedex or DHL? I am surprised they did not tax you or hit you with customs and duties (are you in BC?). Without fail, DHL has always taxed me, in Ontario at least, $40-50 on cheapy Seiko watches that are ~$210ish.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, I am glad it was helpful.

I went back and looked at the beginning of the review and I say DHL. So I will trust my younger self on that one .

However i did ship it back to Steinhart for some work and when they sent it back the second time it was fedex.

So I am not sure what they would use now. Perhaps email or call them to see.

It kind of stinks doesn't it, getting hit with the exchange and extra fees often. I have found it hit and miss with watches coming in. Sometimes I get a big bill, sometimes nothing. I try to ignore it and only on big purchase budget for it. Otherwise I just close my eyes and pretend the watch doesn't cost more than I want it too ?

It's a great watch, let me know info can help further.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Picked up a second hand one last week.

Like it overall but the printed markers on the dial leave it a little flat looking to me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

if they had done a more robust taller printing or had it on thicker white bases, i agree, it would look better and have some more depth.

Enjoy your new one.

I like the subtle matte look of it though overall. a matte or brushed ceramic bezel insert would be killer too.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still enjoying the OT500.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aslogar (Oct 28, 2007)

Great review, and great pics

I just picked up the GMT version, my first titanium, and for this price point, you can't beat it. The titanium is resistant to scratching, and if you do, its easy to rub out.

Lume is good throughout the nite.

Keeps great time with the ETA mvmt. Mine has been spot on for the last month.

Checks all the features I look for...display back, upgraded mvmt, lume/ceramic bezel, 500m water resistance...

Love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aslogar said:


> Great review, and great pics
> 
> I just picked up the GMT version, my first titanium, and for this price point, you can't beat it. The titanium is resistant to scratching, and if you do, its easy to rub out.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The GMT is a great piece too. Looks great with the Batman bezel. Share some pics of you like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

You guys are killing me, I've been on the edge of buying one for a few months. I think I need to do it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> You guys are killing me, I've been on the edge of buying one for a few months. I think I need to do it.


I don't want to be a shameless enabler but if you like the OT500 and have the funds available it is a pretty excellent watch. As I said in my review I was hesitant about the case shape but it is not an issue on my 6.75-7" flatish wrist.

Really hard to beat it on value level and if you want a nice quality watch that is unassuming and subtle it is spot on.

Let me know if I can help answer anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I don't want to be a shameless enabler but if you like the OT500 and have the funds available it is a pretty excellent watch. As I said in my review I was hesitant about the case shape but it is not an issue on my 6.75-7" flatish wrist.
> 
> Really hard to beat it on value level and if you want a nice quality watch that is unassuming and subtle it is spot on.
> 
> ...


Ok, I did it, pre-order placed. It seems that this watch goes out of stock all the time, I take that as a good sign. I'm sure I'll love it, but I'll post a few words here once I get it.

And I think it's fair to say that your thread had a big part in that, besides all the BGW9 lume shots I've seen of this watch.

Exciting


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Ok, I did it, pre-order placed. It seems that this watch goes out of stock all the time, I take that as a good sign. I'm sure I'll love it, but I'll post a few words here once I get it.
> 
> And I think it's fair to say that your thread had a big part in that, besides all the BGW9 lume shots I've seen of this watch.
> 
> Exciting


Awesome!

I hope it lives up to your expectations. Hopefully it's back in stock soon and on its way to you. Looking forward to your thoughts and pics!

Did you for for the standard version or the GMT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I hope it lives up to your expectations. Hopefully it's back in stock soon and on its way to you. Looking forward to your thoughts and pics!
> 
> ...


I went for the standard version, I have a thing for light/baby blue anything (hence the love of BGW9), so the color scheme of that model is perfect. The GMT is too dark blue for my tastes.


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Great review and pics. I’ve handled one that a friend owned and it’s a beautiful watch. Really feels like a high quality watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kmsmd said:


> Great review and pics. I've handled one that a friend owned and it's a beautiful watch. Really feels like a high quality watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking the time to read and say thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Man I want the TI Batman but need to unload a few more watches first and still wondering if they will put out a 39mm version. First world problems


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If they put out a 39mm OT500 I would probably swap for it. I imagine wr would come down to 2-300m so it isn’t too thick for the size. 

Here’s hoping but I would I have no idea what their marketing strategy may be going forward. I assume the 39s are selling well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellhouse (Aug 13, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Man I want the TI Batman but need to unload a few more watches first and still wondering if they will put out a 39mm version. First world problems


39-40mm has always been good for me - fingers crossed!


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

The current OT500 will probably be a little large for my 6.5" wrist, unfortunately, but I'm willing to roll the dice and see how it sits. My favorite is the Helm Khuraburi with the 49mm L2L, perfect fit for my wrist.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Well it looks like I am the most recent victim of this thread. I just ordered a OT 500 Premium from Steinhart. Not sure I should curse or thank the OP, lol. In reality this thread motivated me to finally create an account here, so first post! 

This wait of an indeterminate time for a preorder is not going to be fun.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum!!! It's a beautiful watch!!!! Post some pics when it arrives!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HoroContrarian said:


> Well it looks like I am the most recent victim of this thread. I just ordered a OT 500 Premium from Steinhart. Not sure I should curse or thank the OP, lol. In reality this thread motivated me to finally create an account here, so first post!
> 
> This wait of an indeterminate time for a preorder is not going to be fun.


I graciously accept both curses and thanks.

Congratulations I hope they get back in stock soon and on its way to you.

Check in when it arrives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I graciously accept both curses and thanks.
> 
> Congratulations I hope they get back in stock soon and on its way to you.
> 
> ...


Absolutely will check in with a few photos once it arrives. Maybe one on a cactus...


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow I have good timing. They are back in stock on the website and mine was shipped yesterday. Pretty excited!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HoroContrarian said:


> Wow I have good timing. They are back in stock on the website and mine was shipped yesterday. Pretty excited!


Awesome!
Enjoy the brief wait and looking forward to your arrival thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Just checked the shipping to surprisingly find it is out for delivery today!

On another note to the OP. Apparently none of the T500's with ETA movements actually have a TOP version, just the Elaboré version (info source below). Admittedly I was a little disappointed with that revelation as I was looking for the more robust shock resistance of the TOP version and I had gone off the review here before confirming on Steinhart's site (which now correct). My fault and I'm not going to let it bother me and I will see how it does (I am sure it will be great considering all the positive notes here). May be worth updating the original review.

Info source:
forums.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-ocean-titanium-500-gmt-premium-eta-2893-2-movement-grade-4464762.html


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

I was able to run home quick and get the package...just couldn't resist. Apparently I have not posted enough to be given the privilege of posting pics yet. How many posts do I need to make first?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats. 

I am not sure about the post count for pictures. That’s too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Does Steinhart send the watches with signature required?

There was a delivery exception with my package today, from the tracking it looks like they tried to deliver to the wrong city. But when I called FedEx, they played stupid and claimed I just wasn't home. When I pressed them on it, they said that indirect signature is required. Then told me something about packages being stolen. But I literally had another FedEx package (priced at over $1500) delivered today, unattended, with no problems. So I'm confused.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh, mine was not sent with signature required. I would not have minded if it did as I have had packages stolen from my porch a couple different times. Another reason I ran home quick to grab it.

boatswain, curious if you had a chance to look at that thread I mentioned above about not have TOP movements.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HoroContrarian said:


> Horgh, mine was not sent with signature required. I would not have minded if it did as I have had packages stolen from my porch a couple different times. Another reason I ran home quick to grab it.
> 
> boatswain, curious if you had a chance to look at that thread I mentioned above about not have TOP movements.


Sorry not yet. I'll check it out. I assumed mine was TOP as per the site specs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Sorry not yet. I'll check it out. I assumed mine was TOP as per the site specs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently they were never TOP series. The thread I mentioned is worth a read through.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Like a feather on a nato strap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I should have mine today, if FedEx doesn't play games with me again. Can't wait to get home!

Can I size the bracelet myself? I had no trouble with the screws on my Helm bracelets, but they're not titanium. Are the Steinhart screws pretty soft/delicate or is it doable by novice?


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Horgh said:


> I should have mine today, if FedEx doesn't play games with me again. Can't wait to get home!
> 
> Can I size the bracelet myself? I had no trouble with the screws on my Helm bracelets, but they're not titanium. Are the Steinhart screws pretty soft/delicate or is it doable by novice?


Very easy to do. I just received my Ocean Titanium 500 GMT on Monday and it was a breeze. I had no issues with the screws although it goes unsaid to always take care when sizing. Enjoy it once you receive it and lets see some pics!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does Steinhart use double ended screws so you need 2 screw drivers or only single end?


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> I should have mine today, if FedEx doesn't play games with me again. Can't wait to get home!
> 
> Can I size the bracelet myself? I had no trouble with the screws on my Helm bracelets, but they're not titanium. Are the Steinhart screws pretty soft/delicate or is it doable by novice?


I am the definition of novice and I sized my bracelet myself no issues. I used a screwdriver that came with my Randolph sunglasses and it worked perfectly.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> Does Steinhart use double ended screws so you need 2 screw drivers or only single end?


Single end


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Got the watch today, and it's everything you guys said it would be. I love it! Resizing the bracelet was a breeze, it actually fits my 6.5" wrist well despite the non-curving lugs. Very happy with this purchase. I'll try to take some pictures, but I can't promise Boatswain-level creativity or quality


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Right on!
I'm glad you are pleased with it and that it's a good fit.

Any picture is a good picture around here! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butehuk (May 19, 2018)

great photos, great watches, thank you


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

A quick shot in my back yard, the lighting is all wrong, but better than nothing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for posting. Still happy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Very nice. Thanks for posting. Still happy?


Oh, definitely! I really like the warmth of Titanium. I have a Casio PRW-6100, the JDM version with a sapphire crystal and a titanium band, and that was my favorite watch for a while. I think the Steinhart is about to dethrone it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree. There is something nice about the texture and feel of titanium. 

The OT500 is one of my wife’s favourites for that reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you guys find the ti easy to scratch? I'm looking at pelagos and I see a lot of them with beat up cases and bracelets


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine has been fine so far. No worse than a SS watch from my use. However we all treat and wear our watches differently. I know Ti is held to be inherently easier to scratch but I believe also easier to rebrush, its patina I think also looks better than an equivalent scratched SS watch in a well worn example. 

At this point I wouldn’t personally hesitate to buy a watch just because it’s titanium. For me at worst the pros and cons balance. 

But I know Ti isn’t everyone’s cup of tea and sometimes for the above reasons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you guys find the ti easy to scratch? I'm looking at pelagos and I see a lot of them with beat up cases and bracelets


I believe I read that the Pelagos actually uses softer Titanium than the Steinhart, despite the much higher price point. My actually came with two little bright spots (look like wear/polish marks) on the end link of the bracelet, which bothered me a bit at first, but it doesn't anymore. I actually somehow also managed to scratch the clasp a bit, but again, not a big deal. It'll get plenty more scuffed from contact with the Macbook I have to use for work.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Color match!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bold and fun! Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

And they say guys can't color coordinate 

Is my love of baby blue showing?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been a bit but always happy to have the OT500 back on. Great value and understated quality.














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Been a bit but always happy to have the OT500 back on. Great value and understated quality.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Daaang... great shots as always! You really do have an eye for photo composition


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Daaang... great shots as always! You really do have an eye for photo composition


Thank you very much! I appreciate that.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

I'm late to this party but I very much enjoyed reading you detailed review and looking at the great pictures of this watch. Thank you for the time and effort you put into it. - nice one !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bam49 said:


> I'm late to this party but I very much enjoyed reading you detailed review and looking at the great pictures of this watch. Thank you for the time and effort you put into it. - nice one !


Thank you so much! I appreciate the feedback 

I almost threw the OT500 on this morning. It's simplicity and quality were calling.

Have a good one!


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

I have been looking at the latest version of it with the blue & black bezel - did a search and your review came up.. I'm thinking the elapsed time bezel on your one might be more practical than the latest version. I was wondering about the lume quality but your review put my fears to rest.. Thanks again boatswain, very helpful !


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Been a bit but always happy to have the OT500 back on. Great value and understated quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, what do you use to take your photos? I ask as they are bloody good.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Just out of interest, what do you use to take your photos? I ask as they are bloody good.....


Thanks Hornet!

Nothing fancy.

iPhone 7 inside a beat up life proof case.

I do some editing on the standard phone app.

I have started playing with a clip on macro lens too for some of my recent reviews after getting some good constructive feedback to get up close more.

Also started experimenting with a light tent and reflectors a bit.

Still I think my favourite is to just take pics in the wild as opportunities arise. Seems more natural and the phone is good for that as it is always on hand.

I will try a real camera one day 

Overall it works pretty well for me though indefinitely notice limitations on low light which is too bad as I think that is some of the best light for watches to my eye.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Hornet!
> 
> Nothing fancy.
> 
> ...


Boatswain does with an iPhone 7 what most amateur photographers can't do with a $2000 DSLR. I look at my Samsung S9+ with real disappointment as a result. But it may be my lack of talent and creativity, don't tell me which


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> Boatswain does with an iPhone 7 what most amateur photographers can't do with a $2000 DSLR. I look at my Samsung S9+ with real disappointment as a result. But it may be my lack of talent and creativity, don't tell me which


I've noticed that with my picture taking abilities too. Haha


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Horgh said:


> Boatswain does with an iPhone 7 what most amateur photographers can't do with a $2000 DSLR. I look at my Samsung S9+ with real disappointment as a result. But it may be my lack of talent and creativity, don't tell me which


I've noticed that with my picture taking abilities too. Haha


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

Nice job on this review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to pop the OT500 back on today.










Can't help but think a matte ceramic bezel would have been perfection.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

I already have a couple of diver watches in my collection, but I've never had a titanium watch.
This one is the titanium and has my favorite ETA movement. It seems like the perfect candidate as the Christmas gift to myself this year.
The only thing that bothers me is that the overall design is a knock-off of the Rolex.
Should I still pull the trigger?


----------



## Relakst (Dec 3, 2016)

IMHO there is enough of a difference as to make this piece unique and less of a "copy" than most. In some respects, I prefer this look over the Rolex. It is a very striking watch. It is definitely on my to-get list.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mngdew said:


> I already have a couple of diver watches in my collection, but I've never had a titanium watch.
> This one is the titanium and has my favorite ETA movement. It seems like the perfect candidate as the Christmas gift to myself this year.
> The only thing that bothers me is that the overall design is a knock-off of the Rolex.
> Should I still pull the trigger?


Only you can decide really.

While most of the Ocean series from steinhart is very homagey to Rolex I find the OT500 to be quite a bit less.

The case is different. 
Case material is different. 
The hands are different
The printed indices are different
The blue highlights are different
The bezel layout is different
The date location is different. 
Crystal shape is different.

Are there some cues to Rolexes there? Sure. With that style of indices it will always echo Rolex. But many watches do. I personally don't feel it is a Rolex knock off.

However it's what you are comfortable with. I never think about it so I am perfectly happy. If it is something that will always bother you to look at and think "knock off" than perhaps it's not a good choice.

Good luck!


----------



## Heinekin_Skywalker (Oct 12, 2016)

just got a like new one in today, very very nice watch. I wish the bracelet had a quick adjust like my Ginault but other than that it check a lot if not all the other little boxes for me. I love the lume and the display caseback, the watch is very comfortable despite my wish for the sliding quick adjust. Might be able to buy one of the ratchet clasps from steinhart and be in bracelet heaven

I love the difference in style from my ginault, I got a gold sand lume version and the ginault has a more vintage and polished jewelry look vs the flatter tool look of the steinhart. It makes it easier to enjoy both the watches with out making one feel worth less to the other and thus reducing the appreciation for something already paid for.


----------



## elessar016 (Sep 6, 2017)

I've been eyeing one of these for a year or so now, so first off, thanks boatswain for a great initial review and all of the comment responses since then! I have a nice Seiko diver (SBDC051), that I'm very happy with and like better than some of their entry-level models (SKX, Turtle, Samurai) as it has a sapphire crystal, nicer finishing, and a better movement. However, I'm a big fan of titanium, blue lume, and exhibition casebacks, which is why I've been drawn back even though I'm not unhappy with what I have. I've also only owned Seiko mechanicals, so the 4-hertz beat rate of the ETA movement in the Steinhart is another draw for me. The lack of drilled lugs in the Ocean One is a drawback. They're pretty similar size-wise and in the same ballpark price-wise. Unfortunately I can probably only own one, so I've been wavering back and forth as to whether I pick this one up or just keep the Seiko. Definitely pros and cons for each...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

elessar016 said:


> I've been eyeing one of these for a year or so now, so first off, thanks boatswain for a great initial review and all of the comment responses since then! I have a nice Seiko diver (SBDC051), that I'm very happy with and like better than some of their entry-level models (SKX, Turtle, Samurai) as it has a sapphire crystal, nicer finishing, and a better movement. However, I'm a big fan of titanium, blue lume, and exhibition casebacks, which is why I've been drawn back even though I'm not unhappy with what I have. I've also only owned Seiko mechanicals, so the 4-hertz beat rate of the ETA movement in the Steinhart is another draw for me. The lack of drilled lugs in the Ocean One is a drawback. They're pretty similar size-wise and in the same ballpark price-wise. Unfortunately I can probably only own one, so I've been wavering back and forth as to whether I pick this one up or just keep the Seiko. Definitely pros and cons for each...


Thanks!

Oh boy. Tough call. The 51 is a nice watch (I have a 63).

I think both are great.

If you forced me to choose I would probably go with the OT500. A bit more value and versatility I think. But it's close.

Good luck choosing and again I don't think you would go wrong either way.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy to have the OT500 on again.

Just love the pop of blue and the overall
Subtlety of the watch.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh man, I am lusting after one of these. I just have to figure out how to get wifey to approve the buy.


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

I went back-and-forth for a while on getting this watch. When I did, I was incredibly impressed. It is an incredible watch for the $$$. (Note: my perspective is watches in the $250 - 1,000 range.) It "works" for many occasions. Sidebar based on an earlier comment: I love my SKX007. Having one is a rite of passage into the watch world, IMHO. The big problem is which strap to wear! Then, on the off-chance that someone would notice, you know they know watches. If I had to sell all my watches but one, I'd keep the SKX007. Bury me with it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Oh man, I am lusting after one of these. I just have to figure out how to get wifey to approve the buy.


I always go for the straight forward approach with humility 

Good luck!

They are great. The value is hard to beat and I just love it every time I wear it.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Man, I keep looking at these.....then I change my mind....then I look again......then change my mind.....

Right now I am in the “looking at” stage!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Man, I keep looking at these.....then I change my mind....then I look again......then change my mind.....
> 
> Being lazy I know, but anyone have a nice clear side on shot showing the crystal?


Here you go!










I was concerned about crystal height before I bought but in hand I don't notice the height and actually really enjoy the shape and bevel.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

boatswain said:


> walking_line said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I am lusting after one of these. I just have to figure out how to get wifey to approve the buy.
> ...


Thanks-yep, the value thing will definitely be in my sell to her. I've got a birthday coming up, so I'm hoping that might curry some favour on this front as well... probably doesn't hurt that I've kind of gotten her into watches lately too. For the time being, I keep looking at all the shots in this thread of this beauty.

Soon... soon! ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Thanks-yep, the value thing will definitely be in my sell to her. I've got a birthday coming up, so I'm hoping that might curry some favour on this front as well... probably doesn't hurt that I've kind of gotten her into watches lately too. For the time being, I keep looking at all the shots in this thread of this beauty.
> 
> Soon... soon! ?


Happy waiting! Whenever the end comes. The nice thing is that this seems to be a core model for them and availability new or used should stay stable.

Let me know if you need anything


----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

I've looked at this for awhile then pulled the trigger. I'm glad I did!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wgarbo said:


> I've looked at this for awhile then pulled the trigger. I'm glad I did!


Right on 

I hope you enjoy it.

Let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

wgarbo said:


> I've looked at this for awhile then pulled the trigger. I'm glad I did!


How're you liking it? I'm getting closer to pulling the trigger myself.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Well, no matter. I just bought it. Got the go ahead from Mission Control :^) Had my eye on that Nodus Avalon in blue too, but this one won out (for the time being at least). I really wanted a ti piece, and I think having one display back in my modest collection will be sweet. I hope it wears comfortably. I was a little hesitant because of those long-a** lugs, but I've got a 7" - 7.25" flat-ish wrist, so @boatswain, your review and assessment of the wearability and comfort put those fears to rest.

In case anyone cares, Steinhart will only ship FedEx to Canada, which is a bit of a bummer, as I expect I'll get slapped with a pretty substantial bill when it arrives for their brokerage fees, tax & duty, etc. Oh well. At least I'll have a sweet watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Well, no matter. I just bought it. Got the go ahead from Mission Control :^) Had my eye on that Nodus Avalon in blue too, but this one won out (for the time being at least). I really wanted a ti piece, and I think having one display back in my modest collection will be sweet. I hope wears comfortably. I was a little hesitant because of those long-a** lugs, but I've got a 7" - 7.25" flat-ish wrist, so @boatswain, your review and assessment of the wearability and comfort put those fears to rest.
> 
> In case anyone cares, Steinhart will only ship FedEx to Canada, which is a bit of a bummer, as I expect I'll get slapped with a pretty substantial bill when it arrives for their brokerage fees, tax & duty, etc. Oh well. At least I'll have a sweet watch.


Oh yes, you will have a sweet watch!

That's great

I think you will be perfect with your wrist size. And if not...? An easy flip or return. These guys are pretty stable value.

Happy waiting and looking forward to some pics here


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Oh yes, you will have a sweet watch!
> 
> That's great
> 
> ...


Right on, thanks man. Yeah, I figured I could sell it if it doesn't work out--I'm sure there's some other Canadian Steiny fan that would want to save on the taxes & duties. But, I've got high hopes that this one is going to stick around!

Sure thing, I will post some pics once I get it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 on the wrist today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Really great watch. Don't tell Steinhart but considering what you are getting, I think it's underpriced. 

I've had plenty of titanium watches and haven't been too pleased with them. I vowed to never buy titanium again and then found a LNIB 500 at a stupidly low price (I couldn't believe I was the only bidder on ebay) so I had to go for it since the style is so perfect for me. The 500 is very different and seems to hold up well after wearing it for about 9 months. No noticeable scuffs or scratches like other titaniums I've worn and the movement is not only beautiful but pretty accurate. One of the smoothest winding watches in my collection.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ticktocker said:


> Really great watch. Don't tell Steinhart but considering what you are getting, I think it's underpriced.
> 
> I've had plenty of titanium watches and haven't been too pleased with them. I vowed to never buy titanium again and then found a LNIB 500 at a stupidly low price (I couldn't believe I was the only bidder on ebay) so I had to go for it since the style is so perfect for me. The 500 is very different and seems to hold up well after wearing it for about 9 months. No noticeable scuffs or scratches like other titaniums I've worn and the movement is not only beautiful but pretty accurate. One of the smoothest winding watches in my collection.


I can't believe the value in it.

When I look at new purchases they really can't come close in a spec battle. Though of course that's not everything.

If you got one at less than retail that's an absolute homerun.

Love the subtlety too.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Ok, so my new OT500 arrived yesterday. There's a lot to like about this watch, to be sure (pretty much already written up earlier in this thread). I had it on a NATO as you can't resize the bracelet if you want to return it. It looks way better on the wrist with the bracelet--it's sits too tall on the NATO, at least on my wrist.

But, I do have a few issues with it. The bezel is misaligned (that's a pet peeve of mine) and a bit sloppy. It's sort of loose, at the 6 position (if you tap it lightly, it makes a 'ticky' sound). Also, mine also has the uneven lume application on the bezel. The "30" is pretty dark compared to the rest of the lume. And, it's running really fast, about +16 spd in the last 24 hours. Might get a bit better after it breaks in a bit, but it's not as accurate as I'd like to see out of the box.

Right now, I'm leaning towards returning it. I could have the issues fixed by Steinhart, I'm sure (although, I don't know what their spec is on the movement accuracy). But, unfortunately, I think there's just something about it that I'm not jiving with. I reached for my Seiko this AM instead of the OT500... And, I think that made me realize that I like it, but... I just don't love it. Maybe I'm just being too picky, but right now, I think I'm sending it back, and will likely buy the Nodus Avalon instead.

Steinhart was sold out of them right after I ordered mine, so if someone can live this the shortcomings of this watch (or wants to have them fixed), it'll likely be back in stock soon.


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

walking_line said:


> Ok, so my new OT500 arrived yesterday. There's a lot to like about this watch, to be sure (pretty much already written up earlier in this thread). I had it on a NATO as you can't resize the bracelet if you want to return it. It looks way better on the wrist with the bracelet--it's sits too tall on the NATO, at least on my wrist.
> 
> But, I do have a few issues with it. The bezel is misaligned (that's a pet peeve of mine) and a bit sloppy. It's sort of loose, at the 6 position (if you tap it lightly, it makes a 'ticky' sound). Also, mine also has the uneven lume application on the bezel. The "30" is pretty dark compared to the rest of the lume. And, it's running really fast, about +16 spd in the last 24 hours. Might get a bit better after it breaks in a bit, but it's not as accurate as I'd like to see out of the box.
> 
> ...


That's unfortunate that you have those issues. I've often thought I'd like an OT500 and have heard and read mostly good reviews. You can't go wrong with a Nodus Avalon though. I just received two in the mail yesterday (I couldn't decide which color/ bezel I liked more so I did the right thing and got both). I can't speak to accuracy yet but it's nice knowing Nodus regulates the movements prior to purchasing and they are really beautiful in person.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh yeah, I’ve been following that thread too. Those are sweet. I usually prefer black dial divers, but there’s something about that blue dial with the matte ceramic bezel that is making me want it so bad!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Ok, so my new OT500 arrived yesterday. There's a lot to like about this watch, to be sure (pretty much already written up earlier in this thread). I had it on a NATO as you can't resize the bracelet if you want to return it. It looks way better on the wrist with the bracelet--it's sits too tall on the NATO, at least on my wrist.
> 
> But, I do have a few issues with it. The bezel is misaligned (that's a pet peeve of mine) and a bit sloppy. It's sort of loose, at the 6 position (if you tap it lightly, it makes a 'ticky' sound). Also, mine also has the uneven lume application on the bezel. The "30" is pretty dark compared to the rest of the lume. And, it's running really fast, about +16 spd in the last 24 hours. Might get a bit better after it breaks in a bit, but it's not as accurate as I'd like to see out of the box.
> 
> ...


That's too bad. Sorry. That would be frustrating for sure.

My recommendation would be to ask for exchange and see if you feel better about it with a perfect example. I know all those niggles would probably add up to bother me.

Now if you know you still would rather have an Avalon perhaps it's not worth that step.

However OT500s are pretty stable value so it's ok to be patient.

As you likely know I am also a big Avalon fan. You do get the peace of mind there of more personal attention to detail.

Both great. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks--yeah, it's not that big a deal. Worst case scenario is that I'm out the shipping cost. No biggie. I was trying to figure out why I'm just not digging this watch as much as I thought I would. There are things I really like. The bevel on the crystal is cool. I like the matte grey finish and the weight of the titanium. Spec wise, it's a smoking deal.

But, maybe I just prefer the Seiko-type design aesthetic over a sub influenced style. I thought I'd always want that in the collection, and it looks so good in pictures, but when I had it on my wrist, it just didn't do anything for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Thanks--yeah, it's not that big a deal. Worst case scenario is that I'm out the shipping cost. No biggie. I was trying to figure out why I'm just not digging this watch as much as I thought I would. There are things I really like. The bevel on the crystal is cool. I like the matte grey finish and the weight of the titanium. Spec wise, it's a smoking deal.
> 
> But, maybe I just prefer the Seiko-type design aesthetic over a sub influenced style. I thought I'd always want that in the collection, and it looks so good in pictures, but when I had it on my wrist, it just didn't do anything for me.


That's very fair. It's hard to know sometimes until it's in place.

Sounds like it's headed home 

Better to call a spade a spade early.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Ha! You've got to stop posting pictures--you're going to make me want to keep it! :^)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Ha! You've got to stop posting pictures--you're going to make me want to keep it! :^)


Sorry?


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

Ah well, not keeping it now... Just pulled the trigger on the Avalon in blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

walking_line said:


> Ah well, not keeping it now... Just pulled the trigger on the Avalon in blue.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

Great review and pictures.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JeffL said:


> Great review and pictures.


Appreciate that!


----------



## decafdave (Apr 17, 2018)

Did the lug-to-lug distance change or something? Boatwain indicated l2l close to 51mm, Gnomon has it listed with 49mm. As someone with smaller wrists, I'm concerned about being able to pull off 51mm.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

decafdave said:


> Did the lug-to-lug distance change or something? Boatwain indicated l2l close to 51mm, Gnomon has it listed with 49mm. As someone with smaller wrists, I'm concerned about being able to pull off 51mm.


I'll try and remember and I will measure with digital callipers tonight for you 

Feel free to post a reminder note here if I forget.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

decafdave said:


> Did the lug-to-lug distance change or something? Boatwain indicated l2l close to 51mm, Gnomon has it listed with 49mm. As someone with smaller wrists, I'm concerned about being able to pull off 51mm.


Just measured the lug to lug length with digital callipers. I didn't have them when I did the original review.

50.4mm

Hope that helps!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics & review. I actually knew I liked this one prior, but your pics and commentary were a nice placeholder. Finally got a chance to indulge myself, after some sorting of the watch box. I love it. It's actually a svelte and quality wise representation of so many other similar dial watches out there. Looking forward to the long hot summer ahead to give this some solid wrist time. This particular incoming may make for a pivot in my future acquisitions, and consideration for what to jettison. ;-)

Thanks Team -- boatswain, valuewatchguy, and jgordanfresh for facilitating the informed score. It's all in the timing :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thanks for the great pics & review. I actually knew I liked this one prior, but your pics and commentary were a nice placeholder. Finally got a chance to indulge myself, after some sorting of the watch box. I love it. It's actually a svelte and quality wise representation of so many other similar dial watches out there. Looking forward to the long hot summer ahead to give this some solid wrist time. This particular incoming may make for a pivot in my future acquisitions, and consideration for what to jettison. ;-)
> 
> Thanks Team -- boatswain, valuewatchguy, and jgordanfresh for facilitating the informed score. It's all in the timing :-!


Right on! 

Congrats

I'm glad the review was helpful and even more that you are happy with a new watch. I'm always a little apprehensive of a new purchase until it settles in on the wrist.

New or used?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Right on!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> ...


2nd hand, but "like new" condition. Totally clean, but I've already darkened the clasp on the desk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> 2nd hand, but "like new" condition. Totally clean, but I've already darkened the clasp on the desk


Good scoop!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

I keep coming back to this watch (GMT version) as it is just so close to what could be a perfect travel / adventure watch.

I travel quite a bit for both work and recreation, so the dual time zone feature is a very useful complication for me.

I also find I use the divers elapsed time bezel quite a lot in daily life, from timing food on the grill, to timing parking meters in town, to timing surf sessions.

I think Steinhart would have a unique position in the market if they could blend the standard version with the GMT version and print the 24 hour scale on the chapter ring. There aren't many GMT dive watches out there and certainly none at Steinhart's price point.

Here are some poor mock up's of what I'd love to see Steinhart produce:








I think if they printed the 24 hour scale in the same blue as the standard Ocean One 500 Ti chapter ring, it would look even better than my mock up (I photoshopped the chapter ring off a MG Seebataillion GMT, which at $3K+, is probably the closest competitor or maybe a Sinn U2 at nearly the same price).

Image credit to the WUS user who's original photo I used in my poor photoshop attempts.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ryeguy said:


> I keep coming back to this watch (GMT version) as it is just so close to what could be a perfect travel / adventure watch.
> 
> I travel quite a bit for both work and recreation, so the dual time zone feature is a very useful complication for me.
> 
> ...


That would be a neat version. 

For my tastes I prefer the brighter turquoise of the 3 hander too. The more purplish tone of the GMT is to match the blue of the ceramic bezel which unfortunately to my eye has a bit of purple tone to it. But that is common right up to Rolex. Ceramic has limited colours.


----------



## seedeetee (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey guys, the lume on the ceramic bezel on mine has gone yellow, but Gnomon Watches here in Singapore (AD for Steinhart) says that it does not look yellow to them but to me it does look really yellow. Has anyone had this issue? Should I replace the bezel insert? Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This is unfortunately a common occurrence with BGW9 lumed bezels.

My OT500 is still white but I had it happen on another watch.

I rubbed some toothpaste on the bezel when wet gently with my finger and it came up white again. Give that a try, I hope it works. You could also try soap initially as well.


----------



## seedeetee (Mar 26, 2017)

boatswain said:


> This is unfortunately a common occurrence with BGW9 lumed bezels.
> 
> My OT500 is still white but I had it happen on another watch.
> 
> I rubbed some toothpaste on the bezel when wet gently with my finger and it came up white again. Give that a try, I hope it works. You could also try soap initially as well.


Ah okay I see, how old is yours then? Mine is about 2.5 years old now but has been sitting in my watchbox the past 6 months... Thanks for the tips sir.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

seedeetee said:


> Ah okay I see, how old is yours then? Mine is about 2.5 years old now but has been sitting in my watchbox the past 6 months... Thanks for the tips sir.


Mine might be about the same age.

Let us know if it works.

Sucks though for sure.

Good luck!


----------



## seedeetee (Mar 26, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Mine might be about the same age.
> 
> Let us know if it works.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll try the toothpaste method and get back to you. Thanks.


----------



## Ping (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you for the review.
Would have been the perfect next watch. But the domed crystal and price set me off a bit. For the price I think I really have to like everything. I really dont like a domed crystal as it make the watch look old.

If anyone would like to take some more pictures with the watch at an angles so you can se how domed the crystal is, that would be helpful. So I can move on and search for my next watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You're welcome. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I really like the crystal on it and I don't find it too obtrusive for its height. The combination of bevel and dome are neat.

Good luck with your decision


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ryeguy said:


> I keep coming back to this watch (GMT version) as it is just so close to what could be a perfect travel / adventure watch.
> 
> I travel quite a bit for both work and recreation, so the dual time zone feature is a very useful complication for me.
> 
> ...


Citizen came out with a similar gmt Diver at Basel, here's mine - Sapphire, TI, inner Gmt ring, outer dive bezel....


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> Citizen came out with a similar gmt Diver at Basel, here's mine - Sapphire, TI, inner Gmt ring, outer dive bezel....
> 
> View attachment 14277533


That's the idea!

Style-wise I think Citizen could have made the GMT scale a bit more subtle, but at least you have both functional options.

As an aside, is the hour hand quickset on this (as in the Rolex GMT) or the GMT hand (as in the ETA 2893-3)?


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

This thread got quiet...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi there guys...I am thinking on adquiring an Ocean Titanium 500...but I am not sure if the GMT version of this watch will cover better all my expectations...
Any comments will be welcome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What are some of your expectations? 

In short I think there is very good value in the OT500. If you like the design and feel like your wrist can manage the longer flatter lugs you should be fine. I would say if your wrist is over 6.75" you should be fine


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

boatswain said:


> What are some of your expectations?
> 
> In short I think there is very good value in the OT500. If you like the design and feel like your wrist can manage the longer flatter lugs you should be fine. I would say if your wrist is over 6.75" you should be fine


You are completely right!!!! What are my expectations???? Well...I would say in a nutshell...the woooouuuuwww factor of a new piece of watchmaking.

I have a Steinhart OVM 42mm (love the look on NATOs), I have too the last release from Steinhart, the vintage 39mm GMT blue/red ceramic besel...I have had a Tudor Pelagos...but I had finally sold it because I got bored of it...I like the Titanium material of the case...not the bracelet in the 500. Sometimes I find the Titanium 500...boring...and the 500 GMT more appealing to me...but at the end, the simplicity of a 500 diver looks more appropiate. To add more difficulties to the decision...the 500 GMT 39 version comes to light...it look like it have it all. Nice proportion, all the gadgets...but steel, not Titanium...so, as you can see, it is difficult to take a decision...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tough to answer I think. My guess is that if you had a Pelagos and got bored of it you may find the same for the OT500. 

However as you have had a Steinhart you should be familiar with the fit and if you get excited thinking about the OT500 then why not give it a go as resale is always strong if needed. 

Good luck!


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes...it could be an option...but I would like to hit at fisrt try. I am leaning to the GMT version...and leaning more to the 39 size version...I have both sizes on Steinharts (OVM 42mm and Vintage GMT 39mm) and my 7" wrist accept both well. I love the small beaty concentrated in just a 39 size...but the more impresive 42 size with a NATO look great too...


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Seriously considering this watch. Just waiting for the right time to pull the trigger. In the mean time, and just so you see how serious I am, I just ordered myself a nice little "Brushed Titanium Refinishing Pad for Watches" from Amazon. I thought I would share with you all in case it helps some of you. Let me see if I can share the link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015ESCNXY/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Also, here is where I found out about it:
https://watchintyme.com/forum/general-watch-discussion/diy-reference-section/31610-seeking-scratch-removal-info-about-titanium-watches?66058-SEEKING-SCRATCH-REMOVAL-INFO-ABOUT-TITANIUM-WATCHES=

I would love to see some before and after pictures of scratches being removed on this watch. ;-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

If unsure, go with the 42mm.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

I have been looking for pics on the internet and I have found the color of the Ti too dark for my taste...the Ti of the Pelagos is more pleasant to my eyes...near the brushed steel. So I think I will go for the 39...


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

celicanegrita said:


> I have been looking for pics on the internet and I have found the color of the Ti too dark for my taste...the Ti of the Pelagos is more pleasant to my eyes...near the brushed steel. So I think I will go for the 39...


I guess its not for everyone, but the darker more muted color of the Titanium is one of the things I like most about this watch. The 39 is a totally different watch. I don't see why you would be deciding between the two of them. OK, bot seem to offer very good value, but there are several other watches that do that too.


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> I guess its not for everyone, but the darker more muted color of the Titanium is one of the things I like most about this watch. The 39 is a totally different watch. I don't see why you would be deciding between the two of them. OK, bot seem to offer very good value, but there are several other watches that do that too.


I am not looking for a watch that offers me good value...I am looking for a watch that make feel something...that feeling began with the OT500, then went to the OT500GMT and finally ended up in the O39_500GMT...maybe it has no sense...but it is a watch...I buy it with the heart not the brain...It is a pity that I cannot go to a jewelry and see and put on the flesh all this models...because only in this way you can see if a particular watch speak to you....or...you can buy the three models and check them at home, returning the unappealing ones...but if my wife notice that I have bought three watches in a round...I will be "fired" hahahaha


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

c3p0 said:


> I guess its not for everyone, but the darker more muted color of the Titanium is one of the things I like most about this watch. The 39 is a totally different watch. I don't see why you would be deciding between the two of them. OK, bot seem to offer very good value, but there are several other watches that do that too.


I am not looking for a watch that offers me good value...I am looking for a watch that make feel something...that feeling began with the OT500, then went to the OT500GMT and finally ended up in the O39_500GMT...maybe it has no sense...but it is a watch...I buy it with the heart not the brain...It is a pity that I cannot go to a jewelry and see and put on the flesh all this models...because only in this way you can see if a particular watch speak to you....or...you can buy the three models and check them at home, returning the unappealing ones...but if my wife notice that I have bought three watches in a round...I will be "fired"


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

celicanegrita said:


> ...maybe it has no sense...but it is a watch...I buy it with the heart not the brain...


That is something I have learned to avoid. Following *only* your heart is not wise. ;-)



celicanegrita said:


> It is a pity that I cannot go to a jewelry and see and put on the flesh all this models...because only in this way you can see if a particular watch speak to you....or...you can buy the three models and check them at home, returning the unappealing ones...but if my wife notice that I have bought three watches in a round...I will be "fired" hahahaha


That I can wholeheartedly agree with! Hey, maybe someone with the right resources can take advantage of this situation and come up with some kind of business model that exploits/solves it.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Can someone tell me how much the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium weighs without the bracelet?


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally, I took my decision and the results have arrived home today...cannot be happier!!!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

c3p0 said:


> I guess its not for everyone, but the darker more muted color of the Titanium is one of the things I like most about this watch.


Agreed. It's one of the things that attracted me to the watch and has kept me from selling mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

celicanegrita said:


> Finally, I took my decision and the results have arrived home today...cannot be happier!!!


Very, very nice! Congratulations. :-D


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm going to bump my question:
Can someone tell me how much the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium weighs without the bracelet? I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## ajwan (Oct 11, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> I'm going to bump my question:
> Can someone tell me how much the Steinhart Ocean One Titanium 500 Premium weighs without the bracelet? I would really appreciate the help. Thanks.


Hope this helps! Both units.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Excellent! Thank you very, very much. :-D


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wearing mine today. -3 sec from yesterday. I guess the ETA is running pretty good...


----------



## celicanegrita (Jan 27, 2016)

anrex said:


> Wearing mine today. -3 sec from yesterday. I guess the ETA is running pretty good...


Are you mounting ETA or Sellita in yours?
Nice pic!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

anrex said:


> Wearing mine today. -3 sec from yesterday. I guess the ETA is running pretty good...


I like your rubber strap. Which one is it?


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

celicanegrita said:


> Finally, I took my decision and the results have arrived home today...cannot be happier!!!


Is that a Nato strap?


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

c3p0 said:


> celicanegrita said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, I took my decision and the results have arrived home today...cannot be happier!!!
> ...


Looks like an Erika's (or similar clone).


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Well, I did it, and I'm not sorry. 









I just love this watch. Well, maybe I wish the bracelet was less prone to scratching. The bottom of the clasp is probably the most scratch prone area, but this is the least visible part of the watch. I knew this full well before pulling the trigger, and this is really not a deal killer in any way for me. As I mentioned above, I already have a nice little titanium polishing pad for when I decide to give it a little sprucing up. And I am thinking on getting leather strap for it one of these days.

Other than that, I love everything else about it! And those little blue highlights that the beveled edge of the double domed sapphire produces just stole my heart. Thanks to everyone that shared their experiences and made my choice so much easier and so much more solid. ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats!
The blue highlights and crystal add a really nice pop to the ot500.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Try here for some decent NATO options:

https://reduxwatch.com/pages/about-us

https://prometheusdesignwerx.com/collections/watch-accessories

I have both. The Redux are just long enough for a 7.7" wrist. They could even be a little longer. The Prometheus are stellar and the hardware works with Ti.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

duc said:


> Try here for some decent NATO options:
> 
> https://reduxwatch.com/pages/about-us
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that info. However, I don't think I'm going the NATO route. I fear that they may make the watch wear a bit too tall. I have a 7" wrist. What do you guys think?


----------



## ajwan (Oct 11, 2019)

I recently purchased this watch. As much as I like it, the straightish lugs don't work that well with my skinny 6.75" wrists. Really like this watch though, I'm pretty torn about this.

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I recently purchased this watch. As much as I like it, the straightish lugs don't work that well with my skinny 6.75" wrists. Really like this watch though, I'm pretty torn about this.
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


If you don't feel comfortable with the size you don't have many options. If you are around 20 years old, you may keep it safeguarded for the future. Your wrist is likely to grow enough for the watch to feel better in a few years. You could also try hitting the gym and building a little more mass. Other options are not healthy. ;-)

But, if you don't think you are going to grow your wrist enough to comfortably wear this watch, just let it go. Don't despair. Another beautiful watch, made just for you, will eventually come to your radar. You'll see. ;-)


----------



## ajwan (Oct 11, 2019)

c3p0 said:


> If you don't feel comfortable with the size you don't have many options. If you are around 20 years old, you may keep it safeguarded for the future. Your wrist is likely to grow enough for the watch to feel better in a few years. You could also try hitting the gym and building a little more mass. Other options are not healthy. ;-)
> 
> But, if you don't think you are going to grow your wrist enough to comfortably wear this watch, just let it go. Don't despair. Another beautiful watch, made just for you, will eventually come to your radar. You'll see. ;-)


I'm heartened you think I'm a young lad. But try doubling your estimate and some (I'm 43). 

I'm skinny and I'm doubtful that will ever change unfortunately!

Looking at the Seiko SPB071J1 PADI Special. It too has 49.5 ish mm lugs, although they curve down more.

Just wish the Stein had worked out better for me as it is a great watch!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwan (Oct 11, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I'm heartened you think I'm a young lad. But try doubling your estimate and some (I'm 43).
> 
> I'm skinny and I'm doubtful that will ever change unfortunately!
> 
> ...


Be honest, what do you think? My wrist is 6.75" and about 55 mm wide.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

The important thing, to me, is not how it looks, but how it feels. Looks are subjective. We all have different tastes, and some people like the look of a large watch. But how comfortable it is to wear is not subjective. So, I would ask you, how comfortable is the watch to you?

One of the reasons I bought this watch was that I wanted to replace a black watch in my little humble collection. I have a black Casio Illuminator EFR547L-1AV that I really like. However, it was just too large for me. I forgot how large the lug to lug dimension is, but it has a case diameter of 47.4 mm. It also weighs 3.68 Ounces with a light leather strap. So, it is very top heavy. 

All this together made the Casio very uncomfortable to wear. It constantly wanted to rotate away from the top of my wrist and end up upside down. To prevent this, I was forced to wear it tighter than I like. And this resulted on me injuring my wrist to the point of having to stop wearing watches on my left arm for a while.

I did my research before getting the Steinhart OT500. I found that it weighs 4.5 Oz including the bracelet. Without the bracelet it weighs 2.7 Oz. So, even though the Steinhart is heavier overall than the Casio, it is not nearly as top heavy. And since lug to lug the Steinhart fits better in my 7" wrist, the watch sits in place very comfortably at the top of my wrist and doesn't fight me. 

Mine may be an extreme case, but I think it helps to illustrate the point well. Ultimately, it is your decision. As someone wrote, if it sparks joy to you, keep it. ;-)


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

When using a NATO causes the watch to be tall, outside my own limits, I cut the second unneeded flap and heat the cut end to prevent fraying. It works well and makes the overall appearance better. It's counter intuitive to buy a NATO and cut the second flap, but sometimes the best hardware is on a NATO and that is the last resort to achieving the proper look.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

celicanegrita said:


> Are you mounting ETA or Sellita in yours?
> Nice pic!


It should be the ETA 2892-A2 Elaboré Premium movement with blue screws.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Just having a little fun trying to decide on a strap.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Another option.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

I have two Steinharts now -- one is the Ocean GMT and one is the Premium Blue. I haven't bought the Titanium partly because I kind of like a heavy watch. I feel like the blue is a great watch, but I would so much like to have a black engraved bezel. The blue bezel markings just disappear in so many different kinds of light. Basically I'd like it to be similar to the Aquacy shown, though the Aquacy bezel can be really hard to turn. The Ocean GMT is about +4s/d where the better movement in the Premium blue actually ends up +7s/d and the Aquacy (also a 2824-2) is +11s/d though it's very well behaved on the timegrapher. Might have to buy the Titanium though, it sure looks great. I do like Steinhart's watches.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

the bezel turns with one of the best clicks i have come across on a divers watch.
Davosa and zelos have good solid clicks as well while seiko seem to be rather soft and wet


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not my best work, but just checking...


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## rayhato (Sep 8, 2020)

Great topic, absolutely love the watch. I'm currently looking between premium Titanium and Steel versions. How does this alloy holds against scratches?
ED. Found the info in this topic. Any pictures with scratched areas would be nice to see.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Always liked this design by Steinhart. Wish they made this version in a 39mm or 40mm version outside of the GMT.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shockwave said:


> Always liked this design by Steinhart. Wish they made this version in a 39mm or 40mm version outside of the GMT.


Oh boy a 40mm OT500 would be sweet.


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

Great review, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

boatswain said:


> What are some of your expectations?
> 
> In short I think there is very good value in the OT500. If you like the design and feel like your wrist can manage the longer flatter lugs you should be fine. I would say if your wrist is over 6.75" you should be fine


That's it. Finally ordered one. If Boatswain says it'll be ok on my 192mm wrist then that's that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> That's it. Finally ordered one. If Boatswain says it'll be ok on my 192mm wrist then that's that.


Congrats!

Hope you enjoy it. 

I think it should be great on 192mm. 

I was actually pondering the OT500 again recently….

Great watch!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is the bezel and case back steel on these? Crown steel too?


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll post some wrist shots on a FKM rubber and silicon strap when mine arrives. Hopefully it's helpful to some on the fence as I've been for years. Interesting how they keep these for sale over the years. They really follow their own business model.

Speaking of, years ago they came with a Top grade movement? Now they come with an elabore movement. That's saddening. The more "premium" internals would have been nice like a Glucydur balance wheel.

Secondarily, I'll update on my experience. My main concern is the bezel alignment and play of the bezel. I'll show how its running in a couple positions too.

Side note: I see the Nodus Avalon has been referenced here a couple times. If y'all didn't know Nodus is releasing version 2 come the end of this month. Their (Nodus) Instagram has teaser photos up. I think the real highlight will be the new bracelet they're introducing with this release.

Anyone know of a extension clasp that fits on the Steinhart OT500 bracelet, Ti maybe? Or any other options? On the fly adujstment would be the ultimate in really setting this piece up.

Lastly for now: I believe it should be noted that a movement like this,

Swiss Made ETA 2892/SW300 élaboré Premium,
has a fine regulating screw. This is of the utmost value and importance if you, like me, enjoy regulating your watch. A Miyota or NH35 do not have this. I know not all of us regulate our watches. For the likes of us that regulate or are considering it I highly recommend weighing this as immeasurable. Cheers.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> I'll post some wrist shots on a FKM rubber and silicon strap when mine arrives. Hopefully it's helpful to some on the fence as I've been for years. Interesting how they keep these for sale over the years. They really follow their own business model.
> 
> Speaking of, years ago they came with a Top grade movement? Now they come with an elabore movement. That's saddening. The more "premium" internals would have been nice like a Glucydur balance wheel.
> 
> ...


The 2892 comes only as top grade if I remember correctly.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

James_ said:


> The 2892 comes only as top grade if I remember correctly.











ETA Caliber 2892-A2 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner


Brand ETA Caliber Number 2892-A2 Base Caliber ETA 2892 Movement Type Automatic Jewels 21 Diameter 11 1/2”’ (25.60mm) Height 3.6mm Power Reserve 42 hours Lift Angle 51 degrees Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 (4 Hz) Shock System Incabloc Regulator System ETACHRON Rotor Ball bearing system Winding...




calibercorner.com


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> ETA Caliber 2892-A2 Watch Movement | Caliber Corner
> 
> 
> Brand ETA Caliber Number 2892-A2 Base Caliber ETA 2892 Movement Type Automatic Jewels 21 Diameter 11 1/2”’ (25.60mm) Height 3.6mm Power Reserve 42 hours Lift Angle 51 degrees Vibrations Per Hour 28,800 (4 Hz) Shock System Incabloc Regulator System ETACHRON Rotor Ball bearing system Winding...
> ...


Maybe I'm thinking about the finishing vs the 2824 or something.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

Ahhh my OT5 is officially trapped in the Bermuda Triangle otherwise known as FedEx Memphis TN. Approaching two weeks:

"No scheduled delivery date available at this time."

Be resilient, be patient, be steadfast OT5 we will be together "soon".


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

5 weeks have passed and I'm convinced its in my top three watches to date. (Nodus Avalon v1 very close and my Orient Star lunar date)
Item was received after a delay. Then item was worn out of box basically none stop. That is between strap changes and sleep of course. Today I finally decided to give her a little regulation. She was running a bit fast (+12 s/d on wrist) in my opinion for the quality of movement. Also the fine regulation screw is one of the major upsides. As you can see in the numerous photos provided as of today she's now running well, well within most people's standards. It does not have a Glycodur balance wheel. This makes it more susceptible to temperature fluctuations. So far its been a real pleasure to wear. I find a joy in looking through the casebook. As to me a watch is more than just a piece for telling time, it's a reflection of our personalities, our standards, and it's a darn fun hobby to share with others.

I was self regulating the watch until today. That is putting it 3' up at night to slow down the rate. It slowed it down to +4.5 s/d. I don't find it a nuisance or a knock on the piece I received from Steinhart or any other watch for that matter. Accuracy is important but it doesn't have to run COSC in every position for my needs. I wear it, time it, sit it down, time it and manipulate the overall time by positioning it at night/not worn. The friction in different positions, gravities effect on the parts, will slow the movement down. Usually that is 9' up = slower and 3' up = slowest. Heavy is the head that holds the crown.

Side note: If anyone has any information between a sw 200 and a sw 300 I'd appreciate it. All I could easily find is the sw300 is 1mm thinner.

Here are lots of pictures of me regulating it before and after. I tried to show the tools used. I tried to show the quality of finish. And I remembered to show how it sits on my 7.25" wrist. I'm going to inundate this thread with pictures of it. The bracelet too. The titanium is so nice. More to come. For now enjoy the pictures and be well.



http://imgur.com/a/rF6MDEF


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ONEMORESWEETWATCH said:


> View attachment 16565958


Looking great!


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

I didn't bond with mine for the short time I had it, but man, looks so good in pics.


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH (Apr 10, 2019)

http://imgur.com/gcRxlD8


----------

